# Outdoor enclosure suggestions/photos?



## KatteneMeow (Sep 7, 2013)

Howdy everyone!

I just got on the waiting list for one of Johnny's blues and I'm looking for some ideas and suggestions on the best type of outdoor enclosures. So if anyone has photos of their enclosures to share, let's see 'em! 

Thanks so much in advance, everyone!


----------



## jtrux (Sep 8, 2013)

I use this for small tortoises and it would be OK for a young tegu as well. It wouldn't be the best for an adult, however. The dimensions are 8'X3'.


----------



## KritterKeeper (Sep 8, 2013)

Only problem i see with using that for a tegu is they could easily dart out on either side when you went to get him out..


----------



## jtrux (Sep 8, 2013)

Possibly


----------



## KatteneMeow (Sep 10, 2013)

jtrux said:


> I use this for small tortoises and it would be OK for a young tegu as well. It wouldn't be the best for an adult, however. The dimensions are 8'X3'.


Very nice! I plan on keeping the tegu inside until its got a bit more size to it, but I love the lid on that!
Do you ever have any problems with the wood rotting, etc? While I live in Southern CA, we do occasionally get a tiny bit of rain, and that's the one thing I would be concerned about with the wood (and metal/wire getting rusty).


----------



## jtrux (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't worry about it, it will take a few years to rot and when it does I'll replace it. By then I will upgrade to a larger design anyways so it works out.


----------

